# Getting a Job



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

How the fuck am I supposed to get a job when I don't have a phone, money, or a resume? I would beat out all my fucking competition if I just had some food. I'm actually starving right now as I type this. People won't give me money if I beg or if I work for it. They just don't want to give me money.

Also they are trying to "train" me like a fucking dog. Where is the <3 at?

Idk I'm about to be on the streets again fighting for survival and it's just crazy to me how no one bats an eye. In fact they just get intolerant toward me. Oh sorry do I smell bad? Does my existence upset you somehow? Rather I died? It's very rare for someone to offer me anything important. They just want me suffering so they look better because they are pathetic.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Is there any reason you're owed anything of importance?
What kind of prep or effort have you put into acquiring a job?
What are you using to type and post on this forum?
Is it via free wifi at a local shop?
Are there any recruitment centers around you?

People generally don't want to waste time on people who aren't willing or haven't shown any willingness to invest in themselves.

Creating a resume at a local library shouldn't be that hard to do. Leaving an email address on it opposed to a phone number shouldn't be too hard to explain. Taking the initiation to, and sacrifice one's time/ego otoh...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Is there any reason you're owed anything of importance?
> What kind of prep or effort have you put into acquiring a job?
> What are you using to type and post on this forum?
> Is it via free wifi at a local shop?
> ...


Everything I've done for a job didn't work out and now I'm running out of resources and energy. What little I've had is stolen from me so I'm about to get into stealing for survival purposes. I'm on the brink of death. It's a fucking joke to say I'm not "willing to invest in myself" when every decision I make is to live slightly longer with what I have which is less and less every moment. Crime is just approaching as the only outlet anymore.


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Do you have a place to stay? If yes, all you need is a resume and one interview outfit. If you don't have a good CV, work on a passionate letter that people can relate to. 

But most importantly people need to give you help, especially somewhere to live.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Negotiator said:


> Do you have a place to stay? If yes, all you need is a resume and one interview outfit. If you don't have a good CV, work on a passionate letter that people can relate to.
> 
> But most importantly people need to give you help, especially somewhere to live.


That's when they steal everything... when I need help. I have to do it alone.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

WritingLove said:


> Everything I've done for a job didn't work out and now I'm running out of resources and energy. What little I've had is stolen from me so I'm about to get into stealing for survival purposes. I'm on the brink of death. It's a fucking joke to say I'm not "willing to invest in myself" when every decision I make is to live slightly longer with what I have which is less and less every moment. Crime is just approaching as the only outlet anymore.


So you've already created a resume at your local library or employment services center and printed out a copy for less than a dollar? I mean, if you're on the brink of death I don't know what you're doing on the internet with whatever device it is you're using. Why not pawn that and take what little cash you have to the library or an employment services center to make a resume? Why not check your local free newspaper listings for recruitment centers and/or odd jobs like from craigslist to earn a bit of cash before getting something more permanent? I mean, if you really needed a few dollars to print out a couple sheets, just panhandle on a corner for a day or two? Is this too beneath you?

IDK what to suggest then. I guess just use up the remainder of your battery source for internet entertainment, and good luck with your crime career once you've exhausted all other avenues 'investing' in yourself.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> So you've already created a resume at your local library or employment services center and printed out a copy for less than a dollar? I mean, if you're on the brink of death I don't know what you're doing on the internet with whatever device it is you're using. Why not pawn that and take what little cash you have to the library or an employment services center to make a resume? Why not check your local free newspaper listings for recruitment centers and/or odd jobs like from craigslist to earn a bit of cash before getting something more permanent? I mean, if you really needed a few dollars to print out a couple sheets, just panhandle on a corner for a day or two? Is this too beneath you?
> 
> IDK what to suggest then. I guess just use up the remainder of your battery source for internet entertainment, and good luck with your crime career once you've exhausted all other avenues 'investing' in yourself.


Well actually I did go to a library and I didn't get a job still. Not everything goes according to plan in the real world. 

Why would I pawn my last stuff when I should be accepting death. Not everyone gets to live past their twenties. I'll set into motion every wave I can before I die. One death, but so much impact. I know priorities are spiritual above physical. Pawning for dust? That's not extending any life. That's getting the life sucked out of you. You've a lot to learn.. I don't anymore. That's why I am ready to go... almost.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

There might be soup kitchens. Even my rinky-dink of a town has one. IDK where you can sleep the night and take a shower in the morning.

Low end retail jobs are everywhere. Work hard save up cash. Be nice and presentable as possible, make good friends, see if you could live with them.

If you go at the end of the day to a restaurant and ask if they are throwing the food and if so could you have some. 

Water is everywhere in the US. I'm pretty sure they have to give you it for free if you ask for free water.

Remember Charisma is everything. Be polite, always.

You can use soap from public bathrooms to wash your hair and pits. For your hair you are looking for soap the doesn't lather as much as possible. Think dish soap.

Look for change left in vending machines, or on the ground. Save it for washing clothes. 

If have only one pair of clothes to your name and not able to wash your cloths in the nude you can find a restroom and use the soap in there. You just spilled something on yourself, I recommend one item of clothing at a time that way it drys faster. You are going to have to walk out of there wet though. You can even just wash the armpits of the shirt for fast drying.

Be nice, polite, and a respectable person and people will help. Show them that you have a drive to make things better and won't take advantage of them. 


BTW if you have a paypal I can give you some money.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe said:


> There might be soup kitchens. Even my rinky-dink of a town has one. IDK where you can sleep the night and take a shower in the morning.
> 
> Low end retail jobs are everywhere. Work hard save up cash. Be nice and presentable as possible, make good friends, see if you could live with them.
> 
> ...


I don't have A PayPal. No bank account. My phone was stolen. My birth certificate and social security card was stolen. My tooth brush was stolen. I have trouble sleeping because I'm afraid everything else is going to be stolen. Things just... disappear. Inferior Se.. I don't know where things go! I just know I can obsessively pay attention to every detail of what I'm doing, retrace my steps 10 times and deduce that it wasn't my carelessness but instead someone interfering. I would be very grateful for the money and likely spend it on groceries after walking to the store. I'm really tired from walking though... why does it feel like I'm stranded in a desert? Idk I just keep thinking of "from dust you were made and to dust you will return" or however it goes. Something happens when your body starts to decompose. You realize you aren't a physical being... this body is dust. Then I sleep and dream and see things I shouldn't see. Discover things impossible to witness. But they'll just call me crazy. Any excuse to hide the evidence of what they did... 

This world of "science" will be meeting "Magic" very soon. Expect miracles but remember who is king.. it's dangerous in "outer space."


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Unfortunately then there's nothing I can do to help you. If you had an ID I could sent stuff to your post office for you to pick up but you don't.

Here is a page for gov info on getting your birth certificate: https://www.usa.gov/replace-vital-documents#item-36647

Look up homeless shelters in your area, you'll get the help you need there.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe said:


> Unfortunately then there's nothing I can do to help you. If you had an ID I could sent stuff to your post office for you to pick up but you don't.
> 
> Here is a page for gov info on getting your birth certificate: https://www.usa.gov/replace-vital-documents#item-36647
> 
> Look up homeless shelters in your area, you'll get the help you need there.


I have a drivers license. And I memorized my SSN. Social security card is free but birth certificate is not. The most annoying thing is the pone number requirement when applying for jobs.. also I can't just join the military anymore without my birth certificate so maybe that's why I lost it in the first place (everything happening for a reason?) you could technically send stuff to a nearby post office right? I don't know if that's free but I do have a little. 

Sucks I have a drivers license but no vehicle so I have to walk everywhere but at the same time humans are designed to walk. I've went 20 miles in a day carrying heavy things up hills, I guess tapping into my natural human self. Still, as natural as it may be, it's looked down upon especially professionally but also socially. People who hire expect you to have a vehicle and phone. 

I don't trust that free government shit where they give you a phone or food money. It's just a trap to keep you dependent on them. I'm trying to become independent although it's hard. I'm an enneagram 8, I can feel *too* indestructible and self sufficient like the ouroboros. Then my hunter instincts kick in realizing I need to eat others and not myself... then I want to hunt for food not work for it. It makes people nervous around me because I'm in Hunter mode. Rationalizing it doesn't make it any less threatening either which is frustrating because true colors show through in others which violates my principles of humanity then I fight with them. Remind me of Abe Lincoln getting in fights. Then I find a penny and hey Lincoln is on it. Reality is confusing when you realize nothing is a coincidence. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> I have a drivers license. And I memorized my SSN. Social security card is free but birth certificate is not. The most annoying thing is the pone number requirement when applying for jobs.. also I can't just join the military anymore without my birth certificate so maybe that's why I lost it in the first place (everything happening for a reason?) you could technically send stuff to a nearby post office right? I don't know if that's free but I do have a little.
> 
> Sucks I have a drivers license but no vehicle so I have to walk everywhere but at the same time humans are designed to walk. I've went 20 miles in a day carrying heavy things up hills, I guess tapping into my natural human self. Still, as natural as it may be, it's looked down upon especially professionally but also socially. People who hire expect you to have a vehicle and phone.
> 
> I don't trust that free government shit where they give you a phone or food money. It's just a trap to keep you dependent on them. I'm trying to become independent although it's hard. I'm an enneagram 8, I can feel *too* indestructible and self sufficient like the ouroboros. Then my hunter instincts kick in realizing I need to eat others and not myself... then I want to hunt for food not work for it. It makes people nervous around me because I'm in Hunter mode. Rationalizing it doesn't make it any less threatening either which is frustrating because true colors show through in others which violates my principles of humanity then I fight with them. Remind me of Abe Lincoln getting in fights. Then I find a penny and hey Lincoln is on it. Reality is confusing when you realize nothing is a coincidence. I'm exhausted.



It isn't a trap, I use to have a free phone for awhile and my girlfriend's family uses food stamps.

PM me your Full name, city, state, and zipcode and I can start sending stuff to you. Or just put it into the thread if ya want.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Literally your opening sentence.



> How the fuck am I supposed to get a job when I don't have a phone, money, or a resume?


Go to a library and print a resume. How do you make one? Instead of posting on PerC, use google. Leave your email address on the resume in place of a phone number. Panhandle on the street for a couple of hours to get enough money to use the computers and printer at the library. Use additional funds to go to a dollar store and buy some soap and some towels. Travel to the nearest city hall/government services building and use a single stall washroom to clean up with damp towels and soap.



> I don't know if that's free but I do have a little.


There you go, make use of it.

Got any other external factors to blame stuff on?



> Why would I pawn my last stuff when I should be accepting death. Not everyone gets to live past their twenties. I'll set into motion every wave I can before I die. One death, but so much impact. I know priorities are spiritual above physical. Pawning for dust? That's not extending any life. That's getting the life sucked out of you. You've a lot to learn.. I don't anymore. That's why I am ready to go... almost.


So you know that priorities are spiritual above physical yet you're on the internet satisfying what again? So there's no need to pawn anything to boost finances because your priorities are spiritual yet you hold onto the physical comforts because? You're ranting about not have opportunities of earning in the physical why?

Well, if you're ready to go then IDK why you're posting here asking for advice or ranting about it. Enjoy bringing your below spiritual possessions with you on the journey, opposed to using any scrap you can, to fight until that demise. But I see by all the enthusiasm of doing for yourself vs. accepting from others takes much less effort while still being able to use the items you find useless to write a bunch of words spiritually on a forum. Kudos.

If I was that desperate and in need, I'd spend the time reading up on my own psychological deficiencies to try and find ways of improvement, so that I can at least be sociable enough to get through interviews. I mean, it's really not useful for me to walk into one and tell them about typology and how I'll clash with this and that or whatever, when the purpose from their perspective is to find team players to make their businesses run smoother.

You don't want to fake it to make it? Well sorry, then you haven't given it your all or 'tried' your best; and maybe that's one of the factors limiting you from being hired.

Try the steps outlined above. Go to a local big name fast food place and ask to speak with the manager. Have a conversation with them, and inform them of how you'd love to work part time because you're trying to get your foot in the door of being employed again; and explain how they can contact you. Setup a chatroom via email app if need be for faster replies from your side. It's 2019, businesses are more accommodating with regards to technology and ways of communicating. Go into as much or as little detail about your life/circumstances/troubles as you want, just know that the more you talk the more it can backfire.

If you get the job, there's the added benefit of getting meals at a discount. Not the healthiest or the 'best' of lifestyles, but it doesn't have to be the end, just a foot in the door to get a routine and momentum going till you can figure out the next big leap.

Please don't even waste your time responding to me when you can be using that time effectively on producing positive results for your situation. I mean seriously, you don't sound dumb at all, so why not use those smarts efficiently?



> People who hire expect you to have a vehicle and phone.


Literally thousands upon thousands of people use public transport every single day because they can't afford upkeep of a vehicle. This is not a requirement. It is an excuse.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

WritingLove said:


> I have a drivers license. And I memorized my SSN. Social security card is free but birth certificate is not. The most annoying thing is the pone number requirement when applying for jobs.. also I can't just join the military anymore without my birth certificate so maybe that's why I lost it in the first place (everything happening for a reason?) you could technically send stuff to a nearby post office right? I don't know if that's free but I do have a little.
> 
> Sucks I have a drivers license but no vehicle so I have to walk everywhere but at the same time humans are designed to walk. I've went 20 miles in a day carrying heavy things up hills, I guess tapping into my natural human self. Still, as natural as it may be, it's looked down upon especially professionally but also socially. People who hire expect you to have a vehicle and phone.
> 
> I don't trust that free government shit where they give you a phone or food money. It's just a trap to keep you dependent on them. I'm trying to become independent although it's hard. I'm an enneagram 8, I can feel *too* indestructible and self sufficient like the ouroboros. Then my hunter instincts kick in realizing I need to eat others and not myself... then I want to hunt for food not work for it. It makes people nervous around me because I'm in Hunter mode. Rationalizing it doesn't make it any less threatening either which is frustrating because true colors show through in others which violates my principles of humanity then I fight with them. Remind me of Abe Lincoln getting in fights. Then I find a penny and hey Lincoln is on it. Reality is confusing when you realize nothing is a coincidence. I'm exhausted.


I'm sorry you're going through this. 

I was very close to homelessness myself, it sucks. 

I'm happy to help you with your CV if you need any advice, I used to do this for a living.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Literally your opening sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agoraphobia


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe said:


> It isn't a trap, I use to have a free phone for awhile and my girlfriend's family uses food stamps.
> 
> PM me your Full name, city, state, and zipcode and I can start sending stuff to you. Or just put it into the thread if ya want.


I don't know the last person who was going to "help" me instead assaulted me and almost killed me. Before that, the last people who said they were "helping" instead ruined my life and that's how I got in this situation in the first place. They've been following me because they don't want prison time so they want me to look as untrustworthy as possible. The psychological implications of being stalked are more severe than I realized and going through it personally is extremely damaging to trust. I'm afraid if I go to a pawn shop I'll get attacked or mugged. I don't live in a very safe city. 

The system is all fucked. When you do time for somebody else's crime, you learn not to trust anything government at all. So I don't know if I can trust anyone who says they are helping. Somehow I trust those who don't help more.. my experiences skew everything but they are also reliable data plots because of pattern recognition. 

Supposedly it's my problem that I don't trust anyone. But those who I've trusted have only hurt me or had alterior motives either socially, violently, or sexually. Particularly sexually actually and recently violently. Socially I don't care too much about but it is a barrier in communication at times because of the impressions others have of me that's incorrect. When a narcissist recruits their flying monkies and gaslights you using a majority, it can be fought with fierce independence at least. However the violent and the sexual is hard on me as a relatively smaller man, and dropping weight from starvation. These are new problems for me so I shouldn't base everything off of past experiences. But still my Fe decision making isn't working right in my Ni-Ti loop. I'm turning to Se and it's very stressful.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Why not open with that? Have you tried doing a search for mental health centers in your city? Some offer placement for free therapy/treatment. Even if they aren't ongoing, they will usually be able to direct you to services that can.
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2019/05/25-s...e-money-at-home.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


I don't want them to force medication on me. That's how they make money. That's what free is, always a catch. I'm a firm believer in natural remedies to solutions and not poisonous or placebo remedies for solutions. They're really good at twisting words and or triggering you in order to manipulate your image in order to abuse the power they have to medicate you, with especially expensive new stuff even, against your will. Do you know what trazodone is? It's very cheap because it's old. And it's a medication I would have tried if it wasn't for the fact I had no say in it. Instead they overdose me with extremely toxic newer stuff like abilify that is thousands of dollars and literally like heroin and crack mixed together. 

It's good to know how people make their money. Part of the reason I don't make money is because I don't take advantage of people. But the problem is this allows them to take advantage of me. I have had a hard time trying to find a job (that would hire me) that I agree with ethically. I don't want to violate my principles just to make money. And I do think that's more important than avoiding being a victim. I'll be a victim if it means spreading a powerful message or uncovering truth. People don't really like the truth though. Especially when the lies go so deep. 

I may have to work for fast food which does violate my health principles but only slightly because I do eat at fast food myself. My problem is it creates people addicted to it and I think it's a huge part in obesity and heart problems, exploiting customers instincts. I have self control personally but I know everyone does not. Both my brother and my sister have troubles eating unhealthy at fast food chains too regularly, but I'm not really like them and my problem is instead the opposite - not eating. 

A slight derail, but my point is I have to weigh carefully how money is made because if I spend money I want to spend it knowing it's good money for the economy or I don't want to contribute to the problems at all. When people give money freely to me, it's good money because it comes with good intentions and possibly love. If I spend love money on food then I buy food with love, see? I would rather that than buy food with the blood of the innocent on my hands. Though I'm not opposed to being my share of the bad guy. We are all an enemy in someone's story. 

I'm really trying not to just sell everything and live on scraps of what I have because then that opens me up to the possibility of being forced to do something I don't want to do just for money or a meal. And if that's the case, I measure I would be not worthy of the money or the food and either lose my appetite or my will. I've been in that situation before, being desperate instead of principled, and nothing good came of it. No growth. And I do think the economy needs to be based on growing as well. Instead of how it currently is...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

It's not easy being a symbol of rebellion in a familiar city. Honestly this would be easier if everyone around me was unfamiliar to me and I to them. But I have to watch as people close to me betray me for their own interests. I have to walk down the street knowing they think I'm not one of them. And that's the point, not being one of them. But it's also a major source of conflict. I want to lead, not fight. But they don't want to be led. So I'm supposed to move on, but it's really proven to be a challenge to move on from a place I'm used to.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Posts x number of times about a bunch of issues, never once mentions or hints at agoraphobia as a problem, nor is there any indication of it based on descriptive writing(s). Links a mobile page, still has time to write paragraph long replies, post history has no sense of urgency about conditions of living or asking for help/information about specific disorders... 
* *






WritingLove said:


> I don't want them to force medication on me. That's how they make money. That's what free is, always a catch. I'm a firm believer in natural remedies to solutions and not poisonous or placebo remedies for solutions. They're really good at twisting words and or triggering you in order to manipulate your image in order to abuse the power they have to medicate you, with especially expensive new stuff even, against your will. Do you know what trazodone is? It's very cheap because it's old. And it's a medication I would have tried if it wasn't for the fact I had no say in it. Instead they overdose me with extremely toxic newer stuff like abilify that is thousands of dollars and literally like heroin and crack mixed together.
> 
> It's good to know how people make their money. Part of the reason I don't make money is because I don't take advantage of people. But the problem is this allows them to take advantage of me. I have had a hard time trying to find a job (that would hire me) that I agree with ethically. I don't want to violate my principles just to make money. And I do think that's more important than avoiding being a victim. I'll be a victim if it means spreading a powerful message or uncovering truth. People don't really like the truth though. Especially when the lies go so deep.
> 
> ...





My problem rn is I see too many contradictions with what you write. There's so much alone in this above reply, it'd take a bridge I'm not wealthy enough to cross for me to get through it. Good point though, the lies do run deep. It's too bad you'll be gone so soon, some of the perspective was... interesting.

Maybe you're too generous, bless you.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Aridela said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this.
> 
> I was very close to homelessness myself, it sucks.
> 
> I'm happy to help you with your CV if you need any advice, I used to do this for a living.


Yeah homelessness does suck especially when your family basically wants it to happen. I'll mow the lawn, oh wait you want to pay this immigrant 80 dollars to mow the lawn instead of paying your own race and grandson to do it? Oh okay fuck you too grandma 

Guess I'm living on the streets because you're racist and think Mexicans should be mowing lawns and not me. So I guess work is for immigrants and native white men aren't allowed to work. I don't like living in a blue state anymore. I used to.. but I didn't realize how racist other races are to white people. This is something I only experienced from homelessness. The goal is to leave to somewhere else where hopefully the people aren't as racist to white men. I never even noticed racism until my inferior Se started kicking into overdrive. 

People are good at saying "fuck you" with the way they spend their money and racism plays a big part in saying "fuck you" in the first place. You know when people buy a 100000 dollar vehicle or something just to say fuck you to those who can't afford it? It's worse when you're homeless and people start saying fuck you by eating in front of you. Or by driving By you when you're walking to honk and speed on away into the sunset. So a big part of me saying "fuck you" back at them is by doing something they aren't doing or can't do that is unique to not having a job or money. But the intent ultimately isn't to say fuck you fuck you, but to do my own thing. It's just more and more difficult to do my own thing when others invade space and force a reaction from you. Especially so when everything I try to do just gets sabotaged to make me look bad just so I can't legally fight them for their crimes. It's like this territorial game where I don't have territory. 

So in essence, when I get a job, I want it to be my territory. Like I belong. So far my territory is nature itself. That's what I'm trying to fight for, like the god Pan. There is so much litter everywhere and toxicity that people don't know they are doing because they aren't exposed to it. And not only do I want to improve nature for nature sake and our sake, it's also personal because it's my territory. I'm talking to animals and such because I can speak their language, like a whisperer. Cats especially. But hey that's just something to use against me too, calling me crazy for talking to animals.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Posts x number of times about a bunch of issues, never once mentions or hints at agoraphobia as a problem, nor is there any indication of it based on descriptive writing(s). Links a mobile page, still has time to write paragraph long replies, post history has no sense of urgency about conditions of living or asking for help/information about specific disorders...
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


This is an old phone I found rummaging through things with wifi access. It can't make calls or text or be used outside of wifi range.

There is a hint of agoraphobia and I was avoiding the issue because I don't want to use it as an excuse. 

I'm too exhausted for a sense of urgency. It sort of happens when you are fatigued. 

Help about specific disorders would be another topic. I'm trying to focus on the goal of money because it's important to survival which ought to come before anxiety. I'll leave the house if it means I can work for money but I have a hard time leaving the house otherwise. 

And I am both homeless and residing in this house that isn't mine. I'm not really welcome, nor do I want to be here. But it is safer somewhat than being out on the streets. Still, I have a knife for protection. 

Interesting is the first ingredient in the recipe for change.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

It's also easier to get a job with a place of residence apparently. I don't want to appear homeless to employers but there is only so much I can control.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

WritingLove said:


> Yeah homelessness does suck especially when your family basically wants it to happen. I'll mow the lawn, oh wait you want to pay this immigrant 80 dollars to mow the lawn instead of paying your own race and grandson to do it? [...] And not only do I want to improve nature for nature sake and our sake, it's also personal because it's my territory. I'm talking to animals and such because I can speak their language, like a whisperer. Cats especially. But hey that's just something to use against me too, calling me crazy for talking to animals.


People can be arseholes to other people. Race/sex etc just gives them an excuse to do so. 

I'm talking to animals too, nothing crazy about that. Perhaps they understand more than most people do. 

Finding a job that fulfils you right off the bat might be hard. I used to be of the same mindset, but you know, you have to buy your freedom somehow. Once you have a few tricks up your sleeve it gets easier. 

It does suck out there if you were not born to blend in, but life isn't fair. What makes it worthwhile if you ask me, is playing their game and winning.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Aridela said:


> People can be arseholes to other people. Race/sex etc just gives them an excuse to do so.
> 
> I'm talking to animals too, nothing crazy about that. Perhaps they understand more than most people do.
> 
> ...


#winning


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

There may be some kind of agency, nonprofit or religious organization in your local area that can help you get off your feet, so to speak.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucan1010 said:


> There may be some kind of agency, nonprofit or religious organization in your local area that can help you get off your feet, so to speak.


I was thinking Christian churches or shelters but 

Why would they let Satan himself into their church?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

WritingLove said:


> This is an old phone I found rummaging through things with wifi access. It can't make calls or text or be used outside of wifi range.


Well, it's a good thing that you have wifi at your not home and at many public free access hot spots to answer emails related to job inquiries.

Also, there should be pay as you go plans where you spend anywhere from $5-25 for minutes only; and that last until you use them up. You could use that number on your resume and use the minutes sparingly or only for answering calls from places you've applied to.



> There is a hint of agoraphobia and I was avoiding the issue because I don't want to use it as an excuse.


Your rant was about how others were limiting you. Your own warranted issues aren't their problem. If you're not wanting to make excuses then I'll pretend you never bothered to use it as one. Is it bad enough that you need 'professional' help? If you realize this, then take steps to get that help simultaneously while looking for work.



> I'm too exhausted for a sense of urgency. It sort of happens when you are fatigued.


Well shit, I know your fingers must be tired.



> Help about specific disorders would be another topic. I'm trying to focus on the goal of money because it's important to survival which ought to come before anxiety. I'll leave the house if it means I can work for money but I have a hard time leaving the house otherwise.


Well yea, get that physical paper now that you've already got all the spiritual stuff figured out. Hey, you know what I just thought up of 10 posts ago? Maybe you can check local community ads like craigslist, for people looking to hire someone for odd jobs. Or maybe you could create a post offering services in exchange for IDK if you need, old clothes, toiletries, cleansers, etc... The bonus of that sort of gig is that there is a good chance you won't have to interact with large groups depending on the work.



> And I am both homeless and residing in this house that isn't mine. I'm not really welcome, nor do I want to be here. But it is safer somewhat than being out on the streets. Still, I have a knife for protection.


Well shit, don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Take advantage of that generosity while it's available and make the most of it. Clean up and hit the town? I was thinking about my suggestion of using the library, and well, you could use the washrooms there to clean up instead of making an additional trip to another location like I previously mentioned. But obviously if you have access to a shower at the not your house you're staying at, use that!

Before you find yourself on the street, it might be a good idea to research donation(clothing) boxes around your area. I don't think it's 'legal' to go rummaging through, but if you're in a really rough spot, it might help to get some stuff out of there for shelter building/sleep space. Can always donate it back too once you get grounded and are more settled. Also, if possible portion out some funds for something like laundromats. Besides washing up every so often, there's the added benefit of getting out of the cold/heat for a couple hours and not being harassed for it.



> Interesting is the first ingredient in the recipe for change.


Well, with one eye I read interesting, and with the other I read the same ol same ol. Maybe those two need to cross for a new vision. Who's head are these eyes belong?



WritingLove said:


> I was thinking Christian churches or shelters but
> 
> Why would they let Satan himself into their church?


I was actually thinking about this last night, that maybe you could go to a local church and speak with a pastor. I don't know if they'd let you stay with them or how far their hand out would be, but at least they should be able to give you some helpful direction. I know of someone that found a church that offered therapy as well on a sliding scale type of payment; so it was whatever you were able or willing to contribute. It's actually helped them a lot with regards to slowly easing themselves into social interaction and just freeing for them to be able to get their thoughts out and have someone give feedback face to face.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

My phone plan is $10 a month though If I didn't want to use data (aka you) it would be $5 for 100mins a month


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to get a job when I don't have a phone, money, or a resume? I would beat out all my fucking competition if I just had some food. I'm actually starving right now as I type this. People won't give me money if I beg or if I work for it. They just don't want to give me money.
> 
> Also they are trying to "train" me like a fucking dog. Where is the <3 at?
> 
> Idk I'm about to be on the streets again fighting for survival and it's just crazy to me how no one bats an eye. In fact they just get intolerant toward me. Oh sorry do I smell bad? Does my existence upset you somehow? Rather I died? It's very rare for someone to offer me anything important. They just want me suffering so they look better because they are pathetic.


how's the situation going? do you live in the us? if so have you gone to social services to see if you can get any help?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Penny said:


> how's the situation going? do you live in the us? if so have you gone to social services to see if you can get any help?


It's the same. Spending a lot of energy on not allowing it to get worse but still not getting (much) better. 

They don't help me for some reason. They don't call me in time, they don't work with me, and I sense they talk about me behind my back. The 1 800 suicide number doesn't answer. One guy did help me for a day and gave me his number when I was on the street about to jump off a bridge. Maybe I should call him is the "everything happens for a reason" side of not getting help anywhere else? 

I don't know though. I feel like there is still something going on behind my back that I should be very angry about.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> It's the same. Spending a lot of energy on not allowing it to get worse but still not getting (much) better.
> 
> They don't help me for some reason. They don't call me in time, they don't work with me, and I sense they talk about me behind my back. The 1 800 suicide number doesn't answer. One guy did help me for a day and gave me his number when I was on the street about to jump off a bridge. Maybe I should call him is the "everything happens for a reason" side of not getting help anywhere else?
> 
> I don't know though. I feel like there is still something going on behind my back that I should be very angry about.


it seems like you may need some mental health care the most. just go to the hospital and tell them you are suicidal.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

sararoberts said:


> its really sad to see unemployment, and poverty everywhere!


It really is. Especially so when you walk alongst them but have the inability to lend a helping hand. It's devastating.


----------

